# Help! Semi-Bricked VZW GS3



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

A friend tried loading CWMR 6.0.1.2 on his GS3, but the phone was not loaded with the unlocked bootloader first.

As a result (I'm thinking), loading CWMR 6.0.1.2 via Odin failed.

I think that we have 2 oprions right now:

1) Find a stock, locked VZW MD5 bootloader that we can load via Odin.
2) Reload with an entirely stock VZW GS3 MD5 image image, complete with the stock bootloader.

Can anybody supply the necessary files?

If anybody else has any ideas, that would be great.

PS: Can I do an ADB Shell into Download mode? And if yes, can I ADB push the unlocked bootloader IMG file to get things working?

Thanks!

AzJazz


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

What's the phone getting now? I assume if you didn't unlock the bootloader you are getting the "unapproved firmware" message? If that's the case you gotta ODIN a stock recovery image. Then re-root, unlock bootloader, flash CWM.

There's no ADB in download mode.

Download mode is Vol - + Home + Power

I believe (last I heard) root66 works as a stock image (i.e. will flash correct/locked bootloader/recovery - along with a stock rooted system image) just Google it, you can grab torrent files, way faster download as the stock image files are large.

If you are getting any other screen other than the "unapproved firmware" screen you may be able to ADB, and I can link to the insecure aboot.img; you can also pull it out of the Casual jar unlocker that Adam Outler posted when it was first unlocked. Its stupid easy to do via ADB. That may not resolve the issues though, even if the bootloader is set as insecure.

BTW even with bootloader locked you can push a custom recovery, but it has to be done via user-space (not ODIN) I would recommend doing that method rather than ODIN anyways in the future even with unlocked bootloader (either run the necessary commands in terminal/ADB or just use the EZ Recovery app and point to the specific .img file you want flashed)


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

the files are available on samsung updates site


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I had to go into Recovery Mode after loading the "root66.tar" image to perform a Factory Reset/Cache Wipe, and then the phone booted fine.

*P.S.: *The root66.tar file isn't available via the MegaUpload repository anymore, but the BitTorrent link downloaded at my maximum download speed, so the BitTorrent is highly recommended.

I'll get the unlocked bootloader installed, and my friend should be good to go!

Thanks again!

Cheers,

AzJazz


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> Thanks, guys! I had to go into Recovery Mode after loading the "root66.tar" image to perform a Factory Reset/Cache Wipe, and then the phone booted fine.
> 
> *P.S.: *The root66.tar file isn't available via the MegaUpload repository anymore, but the BitTorrent link downloaded at my maximum download speed, so the BitTorrent is highly recommended.
> 
> ...


good to hear bro


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

One side note: Somewhere along the reconstruction line, the internal SD memory got wiped. As a result, his Nandroid backups were gone, and he's back to "fresh from the box".

But, he does have a working SGS3 on CM10 instead of a brick. Gotta look at the silver lining, eh?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> One side note: Somewhere along the reconstruction line, the internal SD memory got wiped. As a result, his Nandroid backups were gone, and he's back to "fresh from the box".
> 
> But, he does have a working SGS3 on CM10 instead of a brick. Gotta look at the silver lining, eh?


It was when you did a factory reset in stock recovery. When a factory reset is performed in stock recovery the internal SD gets wiped









Load up an external and keep important stuff on there. It'll help avoid that in the future if that comes down to the last option.


----------



## bobd2754 (Dec 1, 2011)

You can use this in the future. looks easy enough.

[GUIDE][VZW GSIII Edition]How to root your Galaxy SIII & More!(ROMs/CWM/Stock)


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

^theres an idea!!


----------

